

Show HN: My weekend project, flickrQueue, for automatic scheduled publishing - everyplace
http://flickrqueue.com

======
everyplace
A further explanation of this project can be found on the flickr post:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/everyplace/6321217040/>

